# Greatest world record improvement shock?



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

What do you think is the greatest world record improvement shock? Remember, this is not about the person who broke the WR, it's about when they broke the WR and how much they improved it by. And also, take into consideration the actual event.

I think Macky's 16.53 3x3x3 avg was a big shock because it tied with Jess Bonde's single WR time which was set five months before Macky's avg!  He improved the avg WR by about 3.5 secs.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 18, 2009)

My 5x5 average at US Nationals last year was sort of shocking. It was "stuck" at 1:35 for a while, and then out of nowhere I got a 1:29 average. I wasn't even expecting that.


----------



## ErikJ (Apr 18, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> My 5x5 average at US Nationals last year was sort of shocking. It was "stuck" at 1:35 for a while, and then out of nowhere I got a 1:29 average. I wasn't even expecting that.



that's the first one I thought of. Edouard Chambon's 9.18 was cool too.


----------



## blah (Apr 18, 2009)

Chris' 4x4x4 BLD WRs. All of them.


----------



## Kian (Apr 18, 2009)

blah said:


> Chris' 4x4x4 BLD WRs. All of them.



Agreed, Chris's latest 4x4 WR blew me away more than anything else.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 18, 2009)

Nobody's mentioning 7.08 - HUGE time skip, and not through inconceivable luck.
Erik's 1:36 avg on 5x5x5 was surprising, and I don't think anyone expected it to inaugurate a huge descent in the WR.
Kuti's 54.83 was ridiculous at the time, as well as his 0.86 magic.
11.76 by Yu Jeong-Min was pretty fast, but it was more surprising how long it held.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 18, 2009)

I think that Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 avg was surprising because at that time, his best avg of 12 was 11.83 and beating his own PB in his first competition was even more of a shock. Also, he was the first person who claimed to be able to get a sub-12 avg, who actually did one in a competition.


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I think that Yu Jeong Min's 11.76 avg was surprising because at that time, his best avg of 12 was 11.83 and beating his own PB in his first competition was even more of a shock. Also, he was the first person who claimed to be able to get a sub-12 avg, who actually did one in a competition.



And of course that it broke the previous WR by Anssi by almost 1.5 seconds (though at the time it was common that the average WR was broken by around 1s each time). Now the (3x3 average)WR improves by around 0.1-0.3s each time. I think it's more important to consider the improvement as a percentage too.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 19, 2009)

I didn't know Matyas was banned for the first few months , so when the 5x5x5 BLD record went up by 5 minutes, I was like "Huh?!?!?!?! What happened to Matyas?

Otherwise, I would have to go with Erik's 7.08.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gungz's 3x3x3 avg WR, hands down.

That was amazing, and it went unmatched for so long.

note: i posted under a JEW.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Apr 19, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Gungz's 3x3x3 avg WR, hands down.
> 
> That was amazing, and it went unmatched for so long.
> 
> note: i posted under a JEW.



Rrrr... I have to explain this at school all the time.

In Cantonese, my name is pronounced "jew" some people change it to "chew" (not sure about spelling, it might be spelled "chu".) But my ancestors didn't.

note: I am not jewish.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

lol. asians get these things a lot


----------



## edwardtimliu (Apr 19, 2009)

I think Hsuan Chang improved the most, just half a year ago when I went to Taiwan Open 08, I saw him getting 2 minute averages


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 19, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> I think Hsuan Chang improved the most, just half a year ago when I went to Taiwan Open 08, I saw him getting 2 minute averages



Interesting, in one month, he dropped 30s off this time. If you start counting from August, then perhaps he hasn't improved that much.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Apr 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > I think Hsuan Chang improved the most, just half a year ago when I went to Taiwan Open 08, I saw him getting 2 minute averages
> ...


That is true, but I am still quite scared of all the other taiwanese people, they improve quite much, oh well I am definitely going to humiliate myself this summer.
I still think Hsuan Chang's former world record was shocking


----------



## Anthony (Apr 19, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> edwardtimliu said:
> 
> 
> > I think Hsuan Chang improved the most, just half a year ago when I went to Taiwan Open 08, I saw him getting 2 minute averages
> ...



Wow, you're right. Check out these times. It's pretty insane considering there's only a month between these two competitions...

July:
Average: 2:03.29; Times: 2:07.25, 1:57.41, 2:05.94, 2:06.52, 1:55.19

August:
Average: 1:30.72; Times: 1:24.22, 1:41.83, 1:35.53, 1:27.63, 1:29.01


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 19, 2009)

Well he could've probably done very badly for his speed in the July competition and did very well in the August one..
Competitions can make you really nervous


----------



## edwardtimliu (Apr 19, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Well he could've probably done very badly for his speed in the July competition and did very well in the August one..
> Competitions can make you really nervous


I don't think he was nervous at all, well he didn't seem so


----------



## Faz (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm going to go with Feliks Zemdegs - Sub 10 average of 5 xD

Nah, 7.08 is the greatest drop I have witnessed in my cubing career. I love the thread that announces it.


----------



## joey (Apr 19, 2009)

Tim Habermaas 24/24. Nuff said.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...





edwardtimliu said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Well he could've probably done very badly for his speed in the July competition and did very well in the August one..
> ...



I'm gonna go with: He got a V-Cube.



edwardtimliu said:


> I still think Hsuan Chang's former world record was shocking



Really? He only beat Michal's average by .14 (the smallest margin ever) and Erik's single by 3 seconds(about an average margin). And it's not like he was some random unknown who came out of nowhere.



joey said:


> Tim Habermaas 24/24. Nuff said.



Yes.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Kuti's 54.83 was ridiculous at the time, as well as his 0.86 magic.



This. Matyi set a LOT of crazy records in his time, such as the Clock records which I believe still stand. The magic especially was insane since I remember at the time the record was 1.07 by Craig who many people thought was pretty much at the limit. And then, a 24% improvement on a puzzle that is purely finger speed!

That particular WR was alos the one I remember most well... because I could've set the WR if that Hungarian competition hadn't happened  (I got a 1.06 just a month later.)


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh for the time that people thought it was a new WR, Grzegorz Prusak's 7.58 square-1 solve was a big shock


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2009)

I have to also go with Chris's most recent 4x4x4 BLD WR. That one was far more unexpected than anything else I've ever seen, because he had told us he hadn't been practicing (and we all know Chris is very truthful), and we knew he was nowhere near Ville speed. And then he suddenly hits Ville speed, out of nowhere. It was totally amazing.


----------



## kajitatsu (Apr 19, 2009)

Yu Nakajima's 2 WRs, Yu Jeong-Min's 11.76 WR, Kazuhito and Ville.


----------



## JLarsen (Apr 19, 2009)

Anthony said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > edwardtimliu said:
> ...


WOW, yeah, agreed. amazing.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 19, 2009)

kajitatsu said:


> Kazuhito and Ville.



totally expected IMO.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the most shocking, not necicarily improvement is Eriks 0.96 2x2


----------



## kajitatsu (Apr 19, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> kajitatsu said:
> 
> 
> > Kazuhito and Ville.
> ...



Yes but the times were significant improvements, (Kazuhito's could have been better).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not one record in particular, but the 5x5x5 WR race that is going on now.

Less than a year ago, Dan got that 1:29 avg and people flipped. Now a 1:29 avg might not even get applause. from 1:29 to 1:16 in a matter of months.


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 19, 2009)

Erik Akkersdijk's Wr was a shock. It lasted really long too, now its at like 200 days? Also Matyas Kuti's blindfold solves were a shock. Until it was found that he cheated that is.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Not one record in particular, but the 5x5x5 WR race that is going on now.
> 
> Less than a year ago, Dan got that 1:29 avg and people flipped. Now a 1:29 avg might not even get applause. from 1:29 to 1:16 in a matter of months.



yea, no one even appluses for sub 11 seconds on 3x3 anymore etheir 

but yea for me, Tim with 24/24


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 19, 2009)

joey said:


> Tim Habermaas 24/24. Nuff said.



I totally agree. The WR was 10/10 in 1:36 before that. He did more than twice as many cubes in just 2:15. Plus the UWR was only 21/21 by that time. Tim also has a video on his channel and it has only about 31 comments. 




I can't understand why nobody really cared much about this record. Everybody was just like: "Oh, I wonder when Rowe will break this."


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 19, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh for the time that people thought it was a new WR, Grzegorz Prusak's 7.58 square-1 solve was a big shock


 haha, I totally agree with that, especially since it was under the 3x3x3 single wr at that time. The video of it was amusing, he just shrugged after he finished the solve


----------



## dChan (Apr 19, 2009)

For me it was Chris Hardwick's current 4x4x4 BLD world record. I was very shocked and amazed at it. The video of that record has to be one of my favorites in terms of cubing.

Just for pure shock factor, I was very surprised by Tomasz Zolnowski's 10.63 3x3x3 average world record simply because of when it occurred.


----------



## qqwref (Apr 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Now a 1:29 avg might not even get applause.



People don't applaud for averages where I come from. But fast single times do still get applause, i.e. people clapped for my 1:18 5x5 solve when I got it.


----------



## Hakan (Apr 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Hadley4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Now a 1:29 avg might not even get applause.
> ...



They should when it's announced during the winners ceremony 

For me it was Dan Cohen's new 5x5 WR avg (1:16.75)
Before, it was a race between Dan and Erik. Then Michal and Hsuang came in. I thought Michal would pwn everybody, but then Dan broke the record by almost 4 seconds, being the first person to have a sub-80 seconds average.


----------



## VirKill (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe that next 3x3x3 BLD WR will have a huge gap... See how's Ville improvement lately...

And of course for one hour Multi BLD...


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2009)

For me: When I broke the megaminx single and average world records at RWC2007 and thought I'd be world champion again and then Erik came and took all that away from me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Apr 20, 2009)

No one cares when I do anything "fast" in some Chinese competitions. I pull out an absolutely average time for me for 5x5 (1:35), no applause, and when a Chinese person does a 2:10 5x5 solve there's all this applause.


----------



## Erik (Apr 20, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> For me: When I broke the megaminx single and average world records at RWC2007 and thought I'd be world champion again and then Erik came and took all that away from me.



Stefan, you know I really felt bad for you because of this  ever more so because you did a WR which didnt count since I broke it in the same round..

As for me I think the 1.63 on 2x2 single was quite shocking to say the least but ya, Tims multi record is/was crazy still. Michael Fungs 4x4 records were also quite shocking aswell as, at least for me Yu Jeong-Mins 11 avg.


----------



## tim (Apr 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have to also go with Chris's most recent 4x4x4 BLD WR.



Me too. His record was totally unexpected (at least for me).

And my record wasn't that much of a shock. Dennis and me already had some nice multi bld results at home which were much better than 10/10.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 20, 2009)

Erik said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > For me: When I broke the megaminx single and average world records at RWC2007 and thought I'd be world champion again and then Erik came and took all that away from me.
> ...


Well, you were simply better. And I was happy for you. It was just quite unexpected for me, so it fits this thread.

Also, Anssi's 13.22 average was very noticeable, beating Macky's 1.5 years old record by a big margin.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 20, 2009)

Not a WR, but a big shock anyway:
The first 12.xx average by Mats Valk because his progress was like this:
Oct 18-19, 2008: *14.38* (13.16 15.83 20.47 12.94 14.15)
Nov 15, 2008: 14.93 average twice
Nov 29, 2008: *12.26* (11.68 11.58 12.50 15.06 12.61)
(we were all VERY curious to his next competition results )

But I agree with all of the above in this order:
7.08 3x3x3 single
4:46.19 4x4x4 blind
2:15.57 24/24 (old) multiblind


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 20, 2009)

erik's 1:04.xy megaminx avg, with 1.5 year without practise, that was unexpected
4:46.19 4x4x4 blind was crazy too


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 25, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11618


----------



## jcuber (Apr 25, 2009)

Nukoca, I knew that was coming when I saw this thread updated. Mine would have to be dan's 5x5 average.


----------



## envy253 (Apr 25, 2009)

nakajis 8.72, he got it twice! that was cool


----------



## guusrs (Apr 25, 2009)

5 minutes ago I read my FMC world record has been broken by 5 moves.
Big shock. Awesome!
Gus


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 25, 2009)

guusrs said:


> 5 minutes ago I read my FMC world record has been broken by 5 moves.
> Big shock. Awesome!
> Gus



Just thought about writing that! 

That was way more than I thought that record would be broken by! Now go get it back Guus!


----------



## PCwizCube (Apr 25, 2009)

Transition from Yumu Tabuchi's world record 3x3 average to Tomasz Zolnowski's.

When Yumu got his 10.83 average, I was a little surprised because he was the first one to get a sub 11 second average! I didn't think anyone would be it for a while.

Then I was shocked to see that the week later, Tomasz Zolnowski beat it with a 10.63 second average! It blew me away.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tim Habermaas's 24/24 old multi blindfolded record was amazing too. From 10 cubes to a jaw dropping 24 cubes!  I can't even do one!  IMO that is currently the coolest improvement/record ever.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 25, 2009)

The 24/24 multiblind is pretty amazing, and then the 22 move solution in FMC. I was expecting the next record to be around 25 or 26. Not 22.


----------



## Nykjær (Apr 26, 2009)

The most provocative I can think of is first Erik's 1.04, xx avg. at the megaminx because there are a few others which is beginning to threaten the old record. Then he breaks the record just before they get there. 
And considered the close race there is at 5x5x5, then Erik's 1.13,xx single with the great luck up was also a bit surprising.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to bump this but I would have to say that Faz' 14.76 OH avg of 5 was the most shocking thing I've experienced in my cubing life. That's next to his 8.52 avg.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 20, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> Sorry to bump this


 
's okay Phillip. You're a cool guy. No hate. I think Faz' OH was pretty shocking as well.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 20, 2010)

Faz OH wr shocked me too. It's not fair.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 20, 2010)

even though its not official, I think this surprised me more than any speed record:


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 20, 2010)

Square-1 single, anyone?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 20, 2010)

Faz's 555 avg WR was pretty shocking to me! The average was better than every official single solve ever done by the rest of the world apart from 3.


----------



## Diniz (Oct 20, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Square-1 single, anyone?


It surprised me because it wasnt an easy scramble.. but sq1 record will go much lower... eventualy Piotr or Bingliang will get an easy scramble in competition..


----------

